# end cap [válvula]



## Guara

Alguna idea de como traducir "end cap" asociado a esta frase:

the slide valve end cap can be removed

Muchas gracias


----------



## orangestreak

tapa final ...? externa...


----------



## Guara

Hola,

Muchas gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## strogoff

End Cap es un tapón.


----------



## vicdark

¿Qué pasó con _slide?_

Yo lo interpreto como *tapa deslizable de extremo de válvula.*

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Cubanboy

tapón terminal de la válvula corrediza (o de corredera).


----------



## vicdark

Cubanboy,

Your version makes more sence and sounds more technical. Thanks.


----------



## strogoff

"Slide Valve" (Válvula de corredera) es una válvula que se usaba en el siglo XIX y hoy en día ha sido reemplazada por válvulas de pistón (Wikipedia), sin embargo, el término ha sido homologado en muchos casos con la "Knife Valve" o Válvula de Guillotina. Por lo tanto yo traduciría la frase como *El tapón de la válvula de guillotina puede ser removido.*


----------



## TIPI

Hola,

Yo diría que es la "tapa lateral de la válvula corrediza".

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hola TIPI, no entiendo el porqué de tu sugerencia de _*lateral*_, no parece haber nada que indique que sea lateral.

BTW, concuerdo con Cubanboy en la traducción que propone.


----------



## TIPI

Hola, Hakuna Matata:

Buscando cómo se dice en inglés "tapa lateral de protección", encontré "end-cap" como posible traducción (sobre todo en lo que se refiere al lateral de una estantería) cuando consideraba que "side" sería, contra todo pronóstico, la traducción más adecuada. Puesto que después, tenía que traducir eso al alemán, seguí encontrando "end" con ambos sentidos: "extremo" o "lateral". 

Por otro lado, teniendo en cuenta que los términos asignados para dar nombres a piezas y herramientas en el mundo de la industria no ha sido, en muchas ocasiones, llevado a cabo por filólogos precisamente, creo que es factible la posibilidad de que tenga ambas traducciones, según el caso o según quien le haya puesto el nombre.

Espero con esto haber podido aclarar el porqué de mi traducción.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

¡OK, muchas gracias!

Saludos


----------

